# Any guesses on my breed?



## Charr_12 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi everyone! My husband and I are adopting a dog this week. She was initially described as a Catahoula Leopard Dog, however, they are saying she's more likely to be a Shepherd mix or a Catahoula/Shepherd mix. Any guesses?


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautiful though!


----------



## Charr_12 (Aug 29, 2015)

She really is a beautiful dog! We love her already.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't really see houla specifically, but I would believe mountain cur in general (houlas are a type of cur). Probably a mix of a mix. Pretty pup!


----------

